# **TURNIPS 510**



## Starlightt (Mar 27, 2020)

hey y'all! It's good to be back playing! As you saw turnip prices in my town are 510 bells! So if you want to come over let me know. This will be the first time having visitors! 

Also I have peaches as my town fruit. I still need the others so if you would be kind to give me one of your town fruit I would appreciate it! Oh I don't need oranges have those to! Happy selling!

Friend code: 2947-5659-6667

Edit: Have all the fruits now! If you need to make multiple trips that's fine too!


----------



## neoratz (Mar 27, 2020)

hi!! i would love to come over and sell my 90 turnips if you're fine with it  i can bring all my fruits too!


----------



## Starlightt (Mar 27, 2020)

Ok I will add you right now &#55357;&#56898;


----------



## sour (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi! Could I try coming over? I've had problems trying to visit someone else's island, and would like to see if it's a problem on my end AND hopefully sell my turnips! 

I only have oranges atm :/

My friend code is 7990-3552-2026


----------



## Starlightt (Mar 27, 2020)

Sure!!


----------



## Syndra (Mar 27, 2020)

me please! will add you in a bit. also i was just about to offer peaches and oranges since those are all i have, but you already have them :,( sorry!
fc: 6434-3818-8980


----------



## Capella (Mar 27, 2020)

could i come over soon if possible?  
fc: 4131-4944-0816


----------



## sour (Mar 27, 2020)

Thank you so much! <3


----------



## sorachu (Mar 27, 2020)

Can I come over?  I'll bring over cherries!


----------



## Starlightt (Mar 27, 2020)

Capella said:


> could i come over soon if possible?
> fc: 4131-4944-0816



Yupp!! Added 

- - - Post Merge - - -



candydisco said:


> Can I come over?  I'll bring over cherries!



Yupp, added!!


----------



## itsmarandax3 (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi! I dont have many turnips to sell, only 100 but I would love to come over if youre still available, I can bring you pears!

Fc: 4174-8539-7890


----------



## Starlightt (Mar 27, 2020)

itsmarandax3 said:


> Hi! I dont have many turnips to sell, only 100 but I would love to come over if youre still available, I can bring you pears!
> 
> Fc: 4174-8539-7890



Sure!!


----------



## Capella (Mar 27, 2020)

tysm (⸝⸝⸝ᵒ̴̶̷̥́ ⌑ ᵒ̴̶̷̣̥̀⸝⸝⸝)

edit: would you mind if i came back? ill be rlly quick


----------



## Starlightt (Mar 27, 2020)

Capella said:


> tysm (⸝⸝⸝ᵒ̴̶̷̥́ ⌑ ᵒ̴̶̷̣̥̀⸝⸝⸝)
> 
> edit: would you mind if i came back? ill be rlly quick



You sure can!


----------



## sorachu (Mar 27, 2020)

Thank you so much! Enjoy the cherries!


----------



## DarkMyst (Mar 27, 2020)

Do you have apples? I'd like to come over as well!


----------



## Starlightt (Mar 27, 2020)

DarkMyst said:


> Do you have apples? I'd like to come over as well!



I do have apples, I'll add you!


----------



## DarkMyst (Mar 27, 2020)

sweet! is there any fruit you are missing? I should have all of them blooming atm


----------



## Capella (Mar 27, 2020)

do u want any tips???  tysm again btw (｡•́︿•̀｡)


----------



## Starlightt (Mar 27, 2020)

I think I have them all now, thanks though!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Capella said:


> do u want any tips???  tysm again btw (｡•́︿•̀｡)



That's up to, I'm just happy to help people sell their turnips!


----------



## digimon (Mar 27, 2020)

hello! i would love to sell some turnips! i have apples or peaches i can bring along, my fc is 6775-6293-0897


----------



## Starlightt (Mar 27, 2020)

digimon said:


> hello! i would love to sell some turnips! i have apples or peaches i can bring along, my fc is 6775-6293-0897



I have all fruit now, I'll add you!


----------



## DarkMyst (Mar 27, 2020)

think it got buried, but can i come back a second time? ty again~


----------



## Starlightt (Mar 27, 2020)

DarkMyst said:


> think it got buried, but can i come back a second time? ty again~



Yupp! Np


----------



## Capella (Mar 27, 2020)

would u mind one more trip??  XD


----------



## Starlightt (Mar 27, 2020)

Capella said:


> would u mind one more trip??  XD



Come as many times as you want


----------



## michealsmells (Mar 27, 2020)

:0 are they still selling for this price?? Thank you so much for the chance!! Hopefully I'm not too late!!


----------



## Starlightt (Mar 27, 2020)

michealsmells said:


> :0 are they still selling for this price?? Thank you so much for the chance!! Hopefully I'm not too late!!



You can still come! I'll be open for a little bit longer!


----------



## lemoncrossing (Mar 27, 2020)

can i send my brother your way? he still needs to sell his!


----------



## Starlightt (Mar 27, 2020)

lemoncrossing said:


> can i send my brother your way? he still needs to sell his!



Yupp! Just a little less than an hour till noon when I'm shutting the gates.


----------



## lemoncrossing (Mar 27, 2020)

Tiffanyy said:


> Yupp! Just a little less than an hour till noon when I'm shutting the gates.



aaa tysm! i think he’s adding you right now!


----------



## 5atmkkds (Mar 27, 2020)

Might I come over as well?? :3


----------



## michealsmells (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm on my way over right now, sorry I'm a tad late!!


----------



## Starlightt (Mar 27, 2020)

5atmkkds said:


> Might I come over as well?? :3



Sure!!


----------



## alebrije (Mar 27, 2020)

Mind if I come too?I just need two trips or so.


----------



## Starlightt (Mar 27, 2020)

alebrije said:


> Mind if I come too?I just need two trips or so.



Sure!!


----------



## meghang543 (Mar 27, 2020)

My sister just added you, the request will be from BigLilPea. Thank you so much for this! You're so thoughtful


----------



## Starlightt (Mar 27, 2020)

meghang543 said:


> My sister just added you, the request will be from BigLilPea. Thank you so much for this! You're so thoughtful



Added! Just a half hour left too sell


----------



## shasha (Mar 27, 2020)

Are you still having people now?


----------



## Starlightt (Mar 27, 2020)

SarishaACNL said:


> Are you still having people now?



Yupp, just about20 min left 

- - - Post Merge - - -



 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Closed! Thank you everyone for visiting!


----------

